# exit permission for children



## salavan (Feb 8, 2010)

hi can anyone tell me if i can take my child out of thailand on a holiday without the writen cosent of the mother the mother is thai and i am the legal father in thailand. Didn't want to buy 2 tickets only to find out at the airport immigration that i can't take the child out.
Havent seen the mother in 2 years, she left because i wouldn't buy the family a house and land so no cooperation there.


----------



## jjk (Jul 28, 2009)

Do they have the double nationality? If so, travel with yours. I always do that when I travel alone with the kids. When my wife takes the kids on a tour they use her nationality.


J


----------



## salavan (Feb 8, 2010)

*child traveling*



jjk said:


> Do they have the double nationality? If so, travel with yours. I always do that when I travel alone with the kids. When my wife takes the kids on a tour they use her nationality.
> 
> 
> J


no my child only has thai nationality british nationality refused because the child was born before 2006


----------



## Yoon01 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Leaving with a kid*



jjk said:


> Do they have the double nationality? If so, travel with yours. I always do that when I travel alone with the kids. When my wife takes the kids on a tour they use her nationality.
> 
> 
> J


Excuse me jjk, how can your children leave Thailand on your passport / nationality? They don't have an entry stam in there, do they? Anyway, I am going on a holiday alone with my kid to the Netherlands. She has a Thai and a Dutch passport. I am trying to find out how to get past immigration at the airport. The mother agrees. Could you please explain how your kids leave using the Dutch passport? Thanks!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

^ just to point out this is a three year old thread, and that jjk has not logged on to this site since 2010.
Perhaps someone else can assist.


----------



## Yoon01 (Jan 28, 2013)

Song_Si said:


> ^ just to point out this is a three year old thread, and that jjk has not logged on to this site since 2010.
> Perhaps someone else can assist.


Thanks!


----------

